# lubrication



## hammer n nails (26 Apr 2012)

have ordered my new blades from mike what do you use for lubrication i am told that you must do this how often and with what
thanks in advance.................Roger


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Roger, whoever told you that you have to lubricate the blades has no idea about scroll sawing. The blades come with a lubricant on them and it is advisable to wipe the ends of the blade before putting it in the clamps as this will help prevent the blade coming out. The only other form of lubricant you will need in scroll sawing is clear packing tape for when you are cutting hardwood over about 15mm. Covering the pattern helps prevent burn, lubricates the blade, makes for faster cutting and helps prevent blade breakage due to excessive heat. On Hegner saws you need to lubricate the bearings but most other scroll saws are maintenance free. NEVER lubricate blades.


----------



## hammer n nails (27 Apr 2012)

thanks Chippygeoff for your help


----------



## Scrollerman (29 May 2012)

Chippygeoff":22fte7d3 said:


> Covering the pattern helps prevent burn, lubricates the blade.
> NEVER lubricate blades.




Hmm Chippygeoff,
Which one is true ?


----------



## stevebuk (29 May 2012)

Scrollerman":31smd7bv said:


> Chippygeoff":31smd7bv said:
> 
> 
> > Covering the pattern helps prevent burn, lubricates the blade.
> ...



You need to read it again scrollerman, what Geoff is saying is that the clear tape you cover the pattern with helps to lubricate the blade, do not lubricate the blade itself.
HTH


----------



## Scrollerman (29 May 2012)

stevebuk":27kqfo4t said:


> Scrollerman":27kqfo4t said:
> 
> 
> > Chippygeoff":27kqfo4t said:
> ...



Hello Steve,
I am puzzled by the conflicting advice.
Either lubricating the blade is a good thing or it isn't regardless of how it's done ?
Can someone please explain the difference between the tape lubricating the blade or lubrication applied for example by those lubrication sticks made specially for scroll saw blades ? 
Why do the likes of Olsen make lubrication sticks if you shouldn't do it :?: 

http://www.scrollit.com/olson_scroll_saw_blade_lubricant.htm


Cheers
Scrollerman


----------



## Mike M (30 May 2012)

The tape has a silicone on top, so you can un-roll the tape.
Silicone releases friction, it is not a lubricant.
You can even take a can of silicone and before you put it on the wood, spray a very little mist on the pattern, put glue on the back and glue it on the wood. The Silicone was dry before I knew it and no residue got on the wood.
FD Mike


----------



## Scrollerman (30 May 2012)

Mike M":2p86bi9j said:


> The tape has a silicone on top, so you can un-roll the tape.
> Silicone releases friction, it is not a lubricant.
> You can even take a can of silicone and before you put it on the wood, spray a very little mist on the pattern, put glue on the back and glue it on the wood. The Silicone was dry before I knew it and no residue got on the wood.
> FD Mike



Hello Mike and thanks for your reply.
Your explanation is very informative and clears up the issue that clear packing tape does not actually lubricate the blade.
May I please ask your opinion on blade lubricant's like the Olson one and are they any good.
I have never tried them so do they really work ?

Thank you,
Scrollerman


----------



## Mike M (30 May 2012)

Scrollerman,
I have never used a lubricant. I figure that as soon as the blade gets hot the lubricant is gone.
I do not know what it does to the wood.
FD Mike


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 May 2012)

Hi Roger.

Maybe I should have been more specific in my reply. It does not take a university degree to understand what I was trying to get across as some of those who replied to your question Roger did not seem to grasp the meaning. Its not rocket science to understand such a simple thing. Packing tape serves several purposes when cutting hardwood as I have explained. What I should have said when I said NEVER lubricate the blades was that never put oil or grease on the blades, not only will it stain the wood but it is doubtful if the blade would stay in the clamp when the saw is turned on.


----------



## Scrollerman (31 May 2012)

Chippygeoff":ews8j0od said:


> Hi Roger.
> 
> Maybe I should have been more specific in my reply. It does not take a university degree to understand what I was trying to get across as some of those who replied to your question Roger did not seem to grasp the meaning. Its not rocket science to understand such a simple thing. Packing tape serves several purposes when cutting hardwood as I have explained. What I should have said when I said NEVER lubricate the blades was that never put oil or grease on the blades, not only will it stain the wood but it is doubtful if the blade would stay in the clamp when the saw is turned on.



Your condescending attitude does you no favours when it comes to knowledge of scroll sawing Chippygeoff !
Here's a quote from your reply :
"Covering the pattern helps prevent burn, lubricates the blade,"
You comments clearly state that clear packing tape *'lubricates the blade' and later you state, 'NEVER lubricate blades' 
I questioned that and we had a response from Mike M who is highly respected in the scroll saw world and his reply was informative enough to show that lubrication is not performed with tape.
You avoided this point entirely with your reply so I would take more seriously a reply from you that relates to comments made.

Bottom line here is Mike explained that tape does 'NOT' lubricate the blade, it reduces friction which is a totally different thing.
I understand that now and appreciate input from highly knowledgeable members so I can learn such things.
We learn by seeing and listening. I've seen and I've listened.....it's not rocket science !*


----------



## stevebuk (31 May 2012)

so are you saying scrollerman that unless you get an answer from 'Highly respected' people who scroll saw you will take no heed, if so you know who to direct your questions to in future.


----------



## Clockie (1 Jun 2012)

Just to put another lump of coal on the fire. 
I use a slightly different method. The problem with using clear packing tape is that saw dust gets under the tape on the cutting line and getting the pattern off the wood, once cutting is finished. I use 3M's blue painters tape. It is rather expensive but it lasts along time. It has to be the above tape because it is the only masking tape with a plastic coating and very low residue.
The way i do it, is to cover the wood where the pattern is to be cut by applying the tape edge to edge. Then use Pritt over the back of the pattern to stick it down. When finished cutting just peel the blue masking tape off. It comes off very easily. 
Do not use the 3M's blue auto tape because it has no plastic coating but it's a lot cheaper. I use Pritt, I have used the cheap ones from Home Bargains etc but they have very hard glue and can easily end up ripping the pattern and are not quite as sticky. I usually use the 1" or 1 1/2" tape, the 2" tape is more problematic to apply.
Hope the above helps and is just another perspective.


----------



## stevebuk (1 Jun 2012)

hi clockie
so i take it you only put the tape edge to edge, does that hold ok during the cutting and not peel back. What about if you want to glue some up a day prior to cutting, would it be ok for that too, if so i might just try some out. Could you tell me please where you get it from.

many thanks


----------



## doddy555 (1 Jun 2012)

can i just say that chippygeoff has been a rock to me and still is, i just started scroll sawing well started in feb, and i have learned so much form him, i wouldnt be where i am today without the help and support he has given me, thanks geoff so much,


----------



## Clockie (1 Jun 2012)

Hello Steve,
When I say edge to edge, I meant the long edge of the tape so as cover the wood. The reason for not over lapping the tape is to reduce the amount used and to prevent a thickness building up. It certainly will not come off during cutting and can remain on the wood for at least a month or more. The manufactures blurb talks about two weeks but I have had stuff ready for 6 months before I got round to cutting and it came off OK.
I know you can get it from B&Q but be careful because it is put next to the Blue Harris tape, which you do not want. Also you can get it at decorators shops. I get mine from a local independent shop. Homebase may have it but it seams to be erratic with them.
This is the stuff "http://www.scotchblue.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotch-BlueBrand/Scotch-Blue/"
It is about £7.00 for a roll of 1".
Hope this helps. If you want I can post pictures early next week.


----------



## Clockie (1 Jun 2012)

Should have added this link "http://www.stevedgood.com/school/video0004.html". I think this is allowed if not remove it. It is Steve Good showing how to use the tape.


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Jun 2012)

stevebuk":3qzqeqj9 said:


> so are you saying scrollerman that unless you get an answer from 'Highly respected' people who scroll saw you will take no heed, if so you know who to direct your questions to in future.



Hi Steve,
No I am not saying that and it wasn't implied at all but let's face it, experience counts when it comes down to it !

I read too many posts on various scroll saw forums where members repeat parrot fashion what they have read, think they remember or are just guessing to problems asked.

You too have fallen into the trap of taking at face value misinformation that gets put on forums like this as your reply below shows.



stevebuk":3qzqeqj9 said:


> You need to read it again scrollerman, what Geoff is saying is that the clear tape you cover the pattern with helps to lubricate the blade, do not lubricate the blade itself.
> HTH



You endorsed what has been said but what has been said is clearly wrong !

Mike M *IS* highly respected and I for one accept his experience/knowledge and explanation.
Please explain why if you don't ? 

I don't blame you as this seems to be normal for forums like this where members post replies when they are not knowledgeable enough to do so.

It seems I alienated members with my initial post but I hope it's now realised that my reasons of doing away with misinformation have good intentions.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Jun 2012)

i am not getting into a tit for tat row over sellotape, i have cut thousands of things out and i know what works for me, why dont you try cutting out a picture without using sellotape and see what happens, or better still leave off the sellotape and buy a lubrication stick and use that, you will then answer your own questions, or if not you know who to ask..

i wont be adding anymore to this thread..


----------



## Scrollerman (5 Jun 2012)

stevebuk":2msh0lgh said:


> i wont be adding anymore to this thread..





That's sad Steve as you never addressed the original issue or answered any questions.

I welcome replies that relate to all that has gone before in this thread in the hope we can truly get rid of information posted that is incorrect or misleading.

As a scroll saw forum where beginners come to get information, it's sad that replies often get made that are not always related to knowledge and experience and thus misleading.
To all you experienced scrollers who have knowledge.....This does not apply to you.
To all you scrollers who think you have knowledge.......You know what I'm talking about !

I'm sorry for rocking the boat guys but we need information as accurate as it can be for the benefit of us all.


----------



## Gill (5 Jun 2012)

Ronnie, it is not unusual for some members of a large online community to have a greater regard for the opinions of some members than for others. However, it is unusual for members to declare this publicly. I believe this is because most members have the best interests of the forum at heart and know such a declaration can only cause offence and rancour. Whenever I feel I may have given offence (usually inadvertantly, but not always :twisted: ) I reflect upon how appropriate it would be to apologise. Perhaps you should do likewise.

You may feel confused by some of the advice that has been given here but you seem to be in a minority of one. There may be others who share your confusion but they are not coming forward. I suggest you review the discussion and ask yourself if you might be making this matter more complicated than it is.


----------



## stevebuk (5 Jun 2012)

thank you for your intervention Gill but i am not bothering with this anymore and he can find his own way through problems, i have already found another scrollsaw forum for my needs and only pop in here from time to time to see what the others are up to.
I wish scrollerman all the best in his endeavours and hope he finds total fulfilment in any answers he may get from 'normal' run of the mill people.


----------



## hawkinob (6 Jun 2012)

hi All,
I'm with "scrollerman", the advice needs to be clear even if it's not rocket science!!
Bob H.


----------



## wood master (24 Jun 2012)

good god put your handbags away lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

